# strange boot messages?

## carpman

Hello, getting the following on boot, which incidently don't get logged to /var/log/boot.msg

```

Starting Hardware Abstraction Layer daemon

Re-Caching dependency info (mtimes differ)...  ---repeated five more times

Starting Automount

warning: device /dev/hda1 is already handled by /etc/fstab, supplied label ignored

warning: device /dev/hda4 is already handled by /etc/fstab, supplied label ignored

mount: /dev/hda4 already mounted or / busy

mount: according to mtab, /dev/hda4 is already mounted on /

error: device /dev/hda6 is not removable

```

Fstab

```

/dev/hda1               /boot           ext2            noauto,noatime          1 1

/dev/hda4               /               ext3            noatime                 0 1

/dev/vg/opt             /opt            ext3            noatime                 0 0

/dev/vg/usr             /usr            ext3            noatime                 0 0

/dev/vg/usr-portage     /usr/portage    reiserfs        notail                  0 0

/dev/vg/usr-src         /usr/src        reiserfs        notail                  0 0

/dev/vg/var             /var            ext3            noatime                 0 0

/dev/vg/var-tmp         /var/tmp        ext3            noatime                 0 0

/dev/vg/tmp             /tmp            ext3            noatime                 0 0

/dev/vg/home            /home           ext3            noatime                 0 0

/dev/vg/home-large      /home/large     xfs             noatime,nodiratime      0 0

/dev/hda2               none            swap            sw                      0 0

/dev/hde1               /media/idedisk          auto    noatime,sync,exec,user,noauto,rw 0 0

none                    /proc           proc            defaults                0 0

none                    /dev/shm        tmpfs           defaults                0 0

/dev/hdc                /media/cdrecorder       auto    users,exec,noauto,managed 0 0

```

mtab

```

/dev/hda4 / ext3 rw,noatime 0 0

proc /proc proc rw 0 0

sysfs /sys sysfs rw 0 0

udev /dev tmpfs rw,nosuid 0 0

devpts /dev/pts devpts rw 0 0

/dev/mapper/vg-opt /opt ext3 rw,noatime 0 0

/dev/mapper/vg-usr /usr ext3 rw,noatime 0 0

/dev/mapper/vg-usr--portage /usr/portage reiserfs rw,notail 0 0

/dev/mapper/vg-usr--src /usr/src reiserfs rw,notail 0 0

/dev/mapper/vg-var /var ext3 rw,noatime 0 0

/dev/mapper/vg-var--tmp /var/tmp ext3 rw,noatime 0 0

/dev/mapper/vg-tmp /tmp ext3 rw,noatime 0 0

/dev/mapper/vg-home /home ext3 rw,noatime 0 0

/dev/mapper/vg-home--large /home/large xfs rw,noatime,nodiratime 0 0

none /dev/shm tmpfs rw 0 0

usbfs /proc/bus/usb usbfs rw,devmode=0664,devgid=85 0 0

/dev/hda1 /boot ext2 rw,noatime 0 0

```

It seems that fstab and mtab do agree on what is what? am i right or way off the mark.

cheers

----------

## swimmer

Hi, 

to resolve the "Re-Caching dependency info (mtimes differ)" errors you can run 

```
depscan.sh -u
```

 For the rest I can't help you :-/

HTH

swimmer

PS: How precisely did you get the /var/log/boot.msg???  :Wink: 

----------

## carpman

 *swimmer wrote:*   

> Hi, 
> 
> to resolve the "Re-Caching dependency info (mtimes differ)" errors you can run 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Hello, depscan.sh did not report anything, got boot logs via

```

nano -w /etc/conf.d/rc

RC_BOOTLOG="yes"

emerge showconsole

```

----------

## Garwin

I am getting similar error messages on my laptop. 

The ones, stating that /dev/bla "is not removable" and " ... is already mounted on /" seem to be Ivman related. I got rid of them by downgrading to stable Ivman-0.6.8

I was using 0.6.11 before.

You might want to look at this https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=130366 too. Wish i had thought about it earlier.

----------

